# SIP Scroll saw



## boo (19 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I used to own a Performance-Power scroll saw but it was such a pos I got rid of it. I now need another, but funds are extremely limited and won't run to a good one, not even 2nd hand from eBay. I see that the cheapest scroll saws are clones of the one I had but that SIP sell one (part number 01928) at a slightly higher price point which claims to have fast blade changing and which may be better, it is more powerful at 120W cf 85W.

Can anyone tell me whether they've used one of these and what it's like ? I need to be able to cut accurate lines in balsa and soft and hard wood as well as aluminium up to 6mm, is it powerfull enough for that and what is the accuracy like ? I see it has a plastic "hood" that covers the blade tensioner and front of the saw, does this interfere with the visibility of the work or is it otherwise a nuisance in practice ?

To reiterate, I would much prefer a 2nd hand Hegner or similar but have no prospect of affording it so please keep comments toi this SIP or other comparably priced units if they are better.

Thanks,

Boo


----------



## brianhabby (25 Mar 2012)

Hi Boo,

I asked about the SIP saw on this thread so it might be worth checking the comments on there.

regards

Brian


----------

